# Fundraiser for Scooterbum's friend



## stihlboy (Jan 18, 2010)

Scooterbum said:


> Originally Posted by Scooterbum
> I have a close friend named Danny that's an old climber.He was diagnosed with terminal cancer awhile back.So far he's beating the odds time wise.But he's in bad shape.
> The other day his wife handed me his prized (well used) Super 1050 Auto Homie to sell on fleabay.That tells me times are getting real hard for them.
> I know the few fund raisers here have done well, but they were for people who had been in accidents.
> ...









ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
1 unidentified 
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 

so paypal wants it not be titled as a raffle
pm me with any questions or comments


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 18, 2010)

please no mention of tickets or raffle, you are donating and there are thank you gifts 

donations need to be in multiples of $10 $10=single donation 
$20=double donation etc

Pm me for details


----------



## parrisw (Jan 18, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 18, 2010)

Im in, tell me how to do it.


----------



## parrisw (Jan 18, 2010)

Not sure if anybody is interested but I'm willing to donate 2 new bars, their the Large Stihl mount. 25"


----------



## Johnny2153 (Jan 18, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Im in, tell me how to do it.



Click on the link in Stihlboy's sig line....


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 18, 2010)

Money sent.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 18, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> please no mention of tickets or raffle, you are donating to get on the donation list and there are thank you gifts
> 
> donations need to be in multiples of $10 $10=single donation
> $20=double donation etc
> ...


*same deal as before* except your not buying tickets


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 18, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
1 unidentified 
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
Wildman1024


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 18, 2010)

Tried twice to send PP payment but it did not work. 

Not sure why.

edit:

I made the donation/gift directly to the [email protected] email.


----------



## nanuk (Jan 18, 2010)

*My fault*

I didn't know...

I'm "donating" another $20 as penance! 

here's the link again.

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=11054286

again. Sorry.

:monkey:


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 18, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
1 unidentified 
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
Wildman1024 
bytehoven


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 18, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
1 unidentified 
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY


and we are at $742!!!!! keep it up guys this is awesome


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 18, 2010)

night guys im beat! 26hours aint easy on me. ill see you all tomorrow


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 18, 2010)

Get to bed young man.

tomorrow's another day.


----------



## beavis331 (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm in! Best of luck to your friend scooterbum!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 19, 2010)

Back to the top this morning. Stihlboy I'm glad you got it all worked out.


----------



## mheim1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Put me on the list.


----------



## FELLNORTH (Jan 19, 2010)

i'm in, i missed the last fund raiser/raffle.
tyler


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 19, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Not sure if anybody is interested but I'm willing to donate 2 new bars, their the Large Stihl mount. 25"



heck ill donate now, there are some good perks


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 19, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
1 unidentified 
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 19, 2010)

we are moving up


----------



## gink595 (Jan 19, 2010)

So what if you don't use PayPal (like me)?


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 19, 2010)

gink595 said:


> So what if you don't use PayPal (like me)?



you can also mail a check or cash


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 19, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
1 unidentified 
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 19, 2010)

Starting to get quite the gathering in here! I like what I'm seeing and glad to see everyone step up for a good cause


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 19, 2010)

*Scooterbums Buddy*

Hope everything works out for your buddy Scooterbum!

Thanks for setting this up stihlboy! 
Lawrence


----------



## gink595 (Jan 19, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> you can also mail a check or cash



Now that sounds better...hahaha. Make sure you don't pocket it Fred..LOL JK


----------



## parrisw (Jan 19, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> heck ill donate now, there are some good perks



Just let me know. What the deal is. I can ship them from here.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 19, 2010)

*Super 1050 Automatic Pictures*

I know she looks well used but this was Danny's pride and joy.I've never seen someone baby a saw like this one.

So far the only thing I've found wrong has been the plug hole threads, which has been repaired with a steel insert.I do still want to go through the fuel system and a complete cleaning.

I haven't had time yet to put it to wood,but my first impression is nothing short of awe.I have some big saws but I can see why this saw has a following.It's just impressive.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 19, 2010)

*More pictures*


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the cool pics.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm in when i get my Paypal working again. Hopefully by end of the week. 

How many more days is it?


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 19, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
1 unidentified 
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595 
petesoldsaw

just shy of $800 raised!! lets keep it up guys


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 19, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> ok here is who has donated so far
> nmurph
> volks-man
> mdavlee
> ...





Looking good so far but there is a lot of members on this site, I think we should be able to do better than this. IMO.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 19, 2010)

:agree2: yep


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 19, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> matt



Sorry


----------



## parrisw (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is a pic of the bars that I will donate. Hope someone can use them. Even though they both are rated at 25" they are slightly different length's.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 19, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Here is a pic of the bars that I will donate. Hope someone can use them. Even though they both are rated at 25" they are slightly different length's.



Very good of you to do that Will, hope that drags in a a good bit of interest in this very worthwhile endeavor.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## parrisw (Jan 19, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Very good of you to do that Will, hope that drags in a a good bit of interest in this very worthwhile endeavor.
> Pioneerguy600



Thanks man!! Its been a while since I've donated something to one of these good causes. Figured its time again.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 20, 2010)

night guys..........


im gettin in bed see you guys in the morning!


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 20, 2010)

bump


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 20, 2010)

how much are we at Fred?


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 20, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
2 unidentified 
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595 
petesoldsaw
bonden
Booshcat

$856 raised!! lets keep it up guys
plus some in the mail!!

there were two donations in the last hour or less!!


----------



## Booshcat (Jan 20, 2010)

*I'm In !*

Thanks StihlBoy for your work and long hours keeping track of everything.
Thanks to all of you guys, you're the best.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 20, 2010)

is my avatar ok or should i change it??


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 20, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> is my avatar ok or should i change it??



Enlarge it ! lol


----------



## Brian VT (Jan 20, 2010)

I searched for "deadline", "ends", and "drawing". Nothing.
When do the donations have to be in by ?


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 20, 2010)

Brian VT said:


> I searched for "deadline", "ends", and "drawing". Nothing.
> When do the donations have to be in by ?



january 31st is our cutoff date


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 20, 2010)

*Avatar*

What happened to the avatar of your girlfriend?
Lawrence


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 21, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## redunshee (Jan 21, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> please no mention of tickets or raffle, you are donating and there are thank you gifts
> 
> donations need to be in multiples of $10 $10=single donation
> $20=double donation etc
> ...



PM me info. 
Bob


----------



## Booshcat (Jan 21, 2010)

*Bump*

de bump


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 21, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
2 unidentified 
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595 
petesoldsaw
bonden
Booshcat
redunshee

$895 raised!! lets keep it up guys
plus some in the mail!!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 21, 2010)

I reped the ones I could in this thread.


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 21, 2010)

*makes me a little proud*

there's a saying in my ethnic background that loosely translates to; "you're as good as the company you keep "(skim si, takav si) We all may get into pissin' matches but at the end of the day, we take care of our own... Cheers Gentlemen.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 21, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
2 unidentified 
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595 
petesoldsaw
bonden
Booshcat
redunshee
Torin
$914 raised!! lets keep it up guys
plus some in the mail!!


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 21, 2010)

I got a little left in my paypal acount. if we break $1000, I'm in for another donation,
let me know Fred....


----------



## Torin (Jan 21, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> I got a little left in my paypal acount. if we break $1000, I'm in for another donation,
> let me know Fred....




I have about $12 in mine, I'll throw another $10 to help you get there.


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 21, 2010)

c'mon boys we're almost there!!


----------



## john inglis (Jan 21, 2010)

*scooterbums friend*

hi , i will put in another donation as we are so close , the last one went through my paypal so i must be one of the unidentified , what do you have to do to identify yourself .


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 21, 2010)

Whats the address? Ill see if my paypal wants to work.


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 21, 2010)

just click on Fred's signature...Takes you right to paypal.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 21, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> just click on Fred's signature...Takes you right to paypal.



Thanks Nik, not working, I got to call and figure it out.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 21, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
2 unidentified 
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595 
petesoldsaw
bonden
Booshcat
redunshee
Torin
BigE
john inglis
Tom Coker


$970 raised!! 
plus some in the mail!! 
lets keep it up guys


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 22, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
2 unidentified 
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595 
petesoldsaw
bonden
Booshcat
redunshee
Torin
BigE
john inglis
Tom Coker
woodchop
JimM 
*$1,020.49 raised!!!* 
plus some in the mail!! 
lets keep it up guys 
im really proud of all of you!
i want to see $2000 i know we can do it


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 22, 2010)

Good cause i'm in now.


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 22, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> *$1,020.49 raised!!!*
> plus some in the mail!!
> lets keep it up guys
> im really proud of all of you!
> i want to see $2000 i know we can do it



awesome, as promised, 2nd donation sent.


----------



## DSS (Jan 22, 2010)

Bump.........................................Just bumpin' along.Keep it fresh in everyone's mind


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 22, 2010)

How long can donations be made, Joe.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 22, 2010)

I think stihlboy said till the Jan 31. sending PM about donations.


----------



## beavis331 (Jan 22, 2010)

Just made a second donation! Today is payday so could afford to help out a little more.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 22, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
2 unidentified 
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595 
petesoldsaw
bonden
Booshcat
redunshee
Torin
BigE
john inglis
Tom Coker
woodchop
JimM 
bowtechmadman
nminus1

*$1,077.55 raised!!! *
plus some in the mail!! 
lets keep it up guys 
im really proud of all of you!
i want to see $2000 i know we can do it


----------



## southbound (Jan 22, 2010)

Is paypal working?????


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 22, 2010)

yes, its working


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 22, 2010)

I count 56 names on this list, how many members are on AS? Like to see a few more names added to that list.!
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 22, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I count 56 names on this list, how many members are on AS? Like to see a few more names added to that list.!
> Pioneerguy600



We have lots of members but not near as many active mimbers, but I with you.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 22, 2010)

supercabs78 said:


> We have lots of members but not near as many active mimbers, but I with you.



a lot of people cant afford it as well, as much as they could like they cant. 

My PP is ####ting out on me so when its fixed i'm in.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 23, 2010)

Bump


----------



## DSS (Jan 23, 2010)

bump de bump debump


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 23, 2010)

*Bump*

I do not want to waste any time on this thread,but what is it when a member put's up Bump?What is it?
Lawrence


----------



## DSS (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry,i was just bumping it up to the top of the list where it is more visible


----------



## grapplermi (Jan 23, 2010)

Money sent, glad to help.


----------



## billmartin (Jan 23, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Sorry,i was just bumping it up to the top of the list where it is more visible



 Looks like a decent turn out


----------



## nanuk (Jan 23, 2010)

*Bump TTT and such*



petesoldsaw said:


> I do not want to waste any time on this thread,but what is it when a member put's up Bump?What is it?
> Lawrence



Bump TTT and such as well as new posts move the thread to the top of the list under "Chainsaw" catagory.

it's a way to keep it visible and active.


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 23, 2010)

I wanna go in for a third "donation". If 3 more members post a donation, I'll go in again.....


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 23, 2010)

SUP! glad to help!
I think stihlboy is using his Avatar as a draw-in!!!!!!!! IT WORKED


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 23, 2010)

c'mon' ladies. it's only $10.,....


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Jan 23, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> c'mon' ladies. it's only $10.,....



Just look at stihlboys AVATAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keen (Jan 23, 2010)

I sent a paypal donation, also willing to donate new forester 20" large mount husky bar with windsor or carlton chain. If this helps let me know.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 24, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
2 unidentified 
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595 
petesoldsaw
bonden
Booshcat
redunshee
Torin
BigE
john inglis
Tom Coker
woodchop
JimM 
bowtechmadman
nminus1
super3
grapplermi
Teddy.Scout
john keen
$1,125 raised!!! 
the guys in blue are today!!
plus some in the mail!! 
lets keep it up guys 
im really proud of all of you!
i want to see $2000 i know we can do it


----------



## southbound (Jan 24, 2010)

back to the top...........


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## stihlboy (Jan 24, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
2 unidentified 
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595 
petesoldsaw
bonden
Booshcat
redunshee
Torin
BigE
john inglis
Tom Coker
woodchop
JimM 
bowtechmadman
nminus1
super3
grapplermi
Teddy.Scout
john keen
Steve NW WI
*$1,175 raised!!! *
plus some in the mail!! 
lets keep it up guys 
im really proud of all of you!
i want to see $2000 i know we can do it


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm in again!


----------



## Torin (Jan 24, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> I'm in again!


I'll check the $ tomorrow & transfer some $ into paypal if there is any extra.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 24, 2010)

Leroy says, MAKE A DONATION........ Please


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 24, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
2 unidentified 
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595 
petesoldsaw
bonden
Booshcat
redunshee
Torin
BigE
john inglis
Tom Coker
woodchop
JimM 
bowtechmadman
nminus1
super3
grapplermi
Teddy.Scout
john keen
Steve NW WI
Zero gravity
*$1,212 raised!!!* 

plus some in the mail!! 
lets keep it up guys 
im really proud of all of you!
i want to see $2000 i know we can do it


----------



## pjwoolw (Jan 25, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 25, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> Leroy says, MAKE A DONATION........ Please



I don't ever wanna see that again! LOL If I didn't donate already I would just to never see that again.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 25, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
2 unidentified 
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595 
petesoldsaw
bonden
Booshcat
redunshee
Torin
BigE
john inglis
Tom Coker
woodchop
JimM 
bowtechmadman
nminus1
super3
grapplermi
Teddy.Scout
john keen
Steve NW WI
Zero gravity
R DeLawter
pjwoolw
Analyst man

*$1,260 raised!!! *

plus some in the mail!! 
lets keep it up guys 
im really proud of all of you!
i want to see $2000 i know we can do it


----------



## DSS (Jan 25, 2010)

:camera:


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ttt...


----------



## john inglis (Jan 26, 2010)

*scooterbums friend*

hi , maybe list all the goodies that have been donated to the ( confusion hits here) , bumpity bump , might draw a few more donations , good to see everyone working together on this .


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 26, 2010)

1) 045av, Scooterbum
2) homelite 1050 auto w/2 b&c, Scooterbums friend 
3) 2 25'' bars with a large stihl mount pattern, parrisw
4) 1 spare chain for homie, Fish
5) Woodland pro mix (4 bottles), stihlboy

* FEEL FREE TO DONATE STUFF GUYS*
just add to the list


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 26, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
2 unidentified 
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller 
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595 
petesoldsaw
bonden
Booshcat
redunshee
Torin
BigE
john inglis
Tom Coker
woodchop
JimM 
bowtechmadman
nminus1
super3
grapplermi
Teddy.Scout
john keen
Steve NW WI
Zero gravity
R DeLawter
pjwoolw
Analyst man
griffonks 
*$1,290 raised!!!* 

plus some in the mail!! 
lets keep it up guys 
im really proud of all of you!
i want to see $2000 i know we can do it


----------



## volks-man (Jan 26, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> 1) 045av, Scooterbum
> 2) homelite 1050 auto w/2 b&c, Scooterbums friend
> 3) 2 25'' bars with a large stihl mount pattern, parrisw
> 4) 1 spare chain for homie, Fish
> ...



i will donate a six pack of stihl hp-ultra 1 gal mix bottles.

but, if i win it... i want it back! 
(no, i don't really want it back)


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 26, 2010)

1) 045av, Scooterbum
2) homelite 1050 auto w/2 b&c, Scooterbums friend 
3) 2 25'' bars with a large stihl mount pattern, parrisw
4) 1 spare chain for homie, Fish
5) six pack of stihl hp-ultra 1 gal mix bottles. Volks-Man
6) Woodland pro mix (4 bottles), stihlboy

* FEEL FREE TO DONATE STUFF GUYS*
just add to the list


----------



## southbound (Jan 26, 2010)

So I have a ?

Like I'm in for this or that??

Or first name gets first pick?????

Sorry if I missed it................


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 26, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
2 unidentified 
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595 
petesoldsaw
bonden
Booshcat
redunshee
Torin
BigE
john inglis
Tom Coker
woodchop
JimM 
bowtechmadman
nminus1
super3
grapplermi
Teddy.Scout
john keen
Steve NW WI
Zero gravity
R DeLawter
pjwoolw
Analyst man
griffonks 
MOTOBIKE
thutch
$1,318 raised!!! 

plus some in the mail!! 
lets keep it up guys 
im really proud of all of you!
i want to see $2000 i know we can do it


----------



## billmartin (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow this is going along quite well:jawdrop:





I think enough members could step up and make 2K happen


----------



## john inglis (Jan 27, 2010)

whats the closing day , bumpity bump


----------



## motobike (Jan 27, 2010)

*Just glad that we can help*

Yes, I sure all of us are just glad that we can help in any way.


----------



## DSS (Jan 27, 2010)

john inglis said:


> whats the closing day , bumpity bump



Closes on Jan 31 from what I understand.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 27, 2010)

*Thanks to Everyone !!!!*

This site never cease's to amaze me.I've been in on a few fundraiser's previous to this one and they have always turned out great!!

How a bunch of people who for the most part don't know each other except through this forum can be so generous and kind is just awesome to say the least.It makes me proud to be a part of this group.

Kudos to everyone that has donated in prizes and money!!!

I've been out of town till today,but have been checking in when I could from a cell phone.Here's those pic's of the 045AV that I had put up before.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 27, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
2 unidentified 
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595 
petesoldsaw
bonden
Booshcat
redunshee
Torin
BigE
john inglis
Tom Coker
woodchop
JimM 
bowtechmadman
nminus1
super3
grapplermi
Teddy.Scout
john keen
Steve NW WI
Zero gravity
R DeLawter
pjwoolw
Analyst man
griffonks 
MOTOBIKE
thutch
Edisto
Harzack223
pastryguyhawii
VINIFIREWOOD
matt9923
Rookie1
*$1,364 raised!!! *

plus some in the mail!! 
lets keep it up guys 
im really proud of all of you!
i want to see $2000 i know we can do it


----------



## nanuk (Jan 27, 2010)

*ttt*


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 27, 2010)

1) 045av, Scooterbum
2) homelite 1050 auto w/2 b&c, Scooterbums friend 
3) 2 25'' bars with a large stihl mount pattern, parrisw
4) 1 spare chain for homie, Fish
5) six pack of stihl hp-ultra 1 gal mix bottles. Volks-Man
6) Woodland pro mix (4 bottles), stihlboy
7) 1 *new* 33rsc/84 25" stihl chain, lsco10

FEEL FREE TO DONATE STUFF GUYS
just add to the list


----------



## john inglis (Jan 28, 2010)

*scooterbums friend*

hi scooterbum , that 045 looks to be in excellent condition , solid saw .


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi John
I was gonna say good morning but I guess it's evening where your at.

Yes it's in great shape,belonged to an old guy that used it for the occasional big tree when he was cutting firewood.The only problem I've had is to replace the plastic gear for the oil drive.

A little stubborn to start sometimes,but a saw this size ya' kinda gotta get mad when ya' start it anyhow.Will almost run right with my 066. It''ll surprise ya' how fast she is.

But since I got the 056magII together she sits on the shelf and looks pretty.Hopefully whoever wins her will run her like she should be.

Headin' over to Danny's this morning with a copy of "Sometimes a Great Notion" to watch.(Thanks to another member here for hooking me up with)

Danny's a certified arborist and has spent most of his life in the trees as a climber.His good days and bad days are starting to equal out now.

The super1050 I don't know the history on, but I'll see what I can find out today.

He says he has about a 60" oak down I can block up.So if weather permits I can get some video of both saws in action.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Jan 28, 2010)

Is it to late to donate 2 18"bars that I still have? They are windsor 18em58sta. If not to late, someone pm me the particulars on how to get them where they need to go.


----------



## southbound (Jan 28, 2010)

Back to the top............


----------



## Banacanin (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm in for 3 Fred, I may have something to donate tomorrow as well


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 28, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> I'm in for 3 Fred, I may have something to donate tomorrow as well



:yourock:
' atta boy little Bro! Show 'em what Canadians are made of!


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 28, 2010)

*the Tesla's are in for 6.....*

now it's not fair, 'cause there is 2 of us, but......any other family in for 6?!?!


----------



## Torin (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm in for one more.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 28, 2010)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> Is it to late to donate 2 18"bars that I still have? They are windsor 18em58sta. If not to late, someone pm me the particulars on how to get them where they need to go.



Never too late my friend.Everything is appreciated.

Those are Husky mounts aren't they?


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 28, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> now it's not fair, 'cause there is 2 of us, but......any other family in for 6?!?!



there is 1 person in for 10


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Jan 28, 2010)

Scooterbum said:


> Those are Husky mounts aren't they?



I think they are. They are still new in the sleeves. We had them back when we sold and serviced saws. I don't own a saw they will fit, so I figured if they could help you and your friend out, why not.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 28, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
1 unidentified 
XJwoody
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595 
petesoldsaw
bonden
Booshcat
redunshee
Torin
BigE
john inglis
Tom Coker
woodchop
JimM 
bowtechmadman
nminus1
super3
grapplermi
Teddy.Scout
john keen
Steve NW WI
Zero gravity
R DeLawter
pjwoolw
Analyst man
griffonks 
MOTOBIKE
thutch
Edisto
Harzack223
pastryguyhawii
VINIFIREWOOD
matt9923
Rookie1
ENTS
banacanin
propliner
*$1,440 raised!!! *

plus some in the mail!! 
lets keep it up guys 
im really proud of all of you!
i want to see $2000 i know we can do


----------



## propliner (Jan 29, 2010)

I've been busy and just found the thread, it's a great cause and I pitched in. All the best.


----------



## john inglis (Jan 29, 2010)

*hi scooterbum*

hi , how was danny , i hope it was one of his better days and you had a good days cutting , i think you will find he is getting a lot of good thoughts from the people on this site . all the best .


----------



## mowoodchopper (Jan 29, 2010)

I just threw mine in!


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 29, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
1 unidentified 
XJwoody
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595 
petesoldsaw
bonden
Booshcat
redunshee
Torin
BigE
john inglis
Tom Coker
woodchop
JimM 
bowtechmadman
nminus1
super3
grapplermi
Teddy.Scout
john keen
Steve NW WI
Zero gravity
R DeLawter
pjwoolw
Analyst man
griffonks 
MOTOBIKE
thutch
Edisto
Harzack223
pastryguyhawii
VINIFIREWOOD
matt9923
Rookie1
ENTS
banacanin
propliner
mowoodchopper
*$1,450 raised!!! *

plus some in the mail!! 
lets keep it up guys 
im really proud of all of you!
i want to see $2000 i know we can do


----------



## john inglis (Jan 29, 2010)

*scooterbums friend*

what bar mounts are on husky 288


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just found this and sent donation. Best of luck to your friend. Our lions club just finished a benefit for a friend of mines wife. In early November they found that she had brain cancer and it was terminal. They gathered the family that weekend and had family pictures taken. The following Tuesday their son was killed in a construction accident. We raised over 25K for her, but the loss of a son is something nothing can replace. Best to all. JR


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 29, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
1 unidentified 
XJwoody
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
billmartin
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595 
petesoldsaw
bonden
Booshcat
redunshee
Torin
BigE
john inglis
Tom Coker
woodchop
JimM 
bowtechmadman
nminus1
super3
grapplermi
Teddy.Scout
john keen
Steve NW WI
Zero gravity
R DeLawter
pjwoolw
Analyst man
griffonks 
MOTOBIKE
thutch
Edisto
Harzack223
pastryguyhawii
VINIFIREWOOD
matt9923
Rookie1
ENTS
banacanin
propliner
mowoodchopper
gmax
*$1,470 raised!!! *

plus some in the mail!! 
lets keep it up guys 
im really proud of all of you!
i want to see $2000 i know we can do


----------



## southbound (Jan 29, 2010)

Sunday still the last day???

Looks like you almost have enough stuff chipped in for everyone to win..


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 29, 2010)

yup sunday it is. 12:01am monday its done


----------



## uncurtis (Jan 29, 2010)

Just made a donation. Hope all turns out well.


----------



## jra1100 (Jan 29, 2010)

Did you get mine? I wasn't in the list and it was posted almost 2 hours after I sent it. I hope I didn't screw up. JR


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 29, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
1 unidentified 
XJwoody
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
meow
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595 
petesoldsaw
bonden
Booshcat
redunshee
Torin
BigE
john inglis
Tom Coker
woodchop
JimM 
bowtechmadman
nminus1
super3
grapplermi
Teddy.Scout
tennisracquetbowbar
john keen
Steve NW WI
Zero gravity
R DeLawter
pjwoolw
Analyst man
griffonks 
MOTOBIKE
thutch
Edisto
Harzack223
pastryguyhawii
VINIFIREWOOD
matt9923
Rookie1
ENTS
banacanin
propliner
mowoodchopper
gmax
Jra1100
uncurtis
*$1,490 raised!!! *

plus some in the mail!! 
lets keep it up guys 
im really proud of all of you!
i want to see $2000 i know we can do


----------



## parrisw (Jan 29, 2010)

john inglis said:


> what bar mounts are on husky 288



Large Husky, Oregon D009


----------



## john inglis (Jan 30, 2010)

*parrisw*

hi parrisw , thank you for the husky bar info , have a nice day .


----------



## mheim1 (Jan 30, 2010)

bump


----------



## Stihl088stock (Jan 30, 2010)

Double Bump... C'mon guys, only two days left!


----------



## john inglis (Jan 30, 2010)

*scooterbums friend*

what day is it there,bumpity bump


----------



## nmurph (Jan 30, 2010)

i just hit the donation button a second time. that should take the total to $1500.......come on guys, lets get this to $2k. i challenge you to double your donation!!!!
Neal


----------



## volks-man (Jan 30, 2010)

nmurph said:


> i just hit the donation button a second time. that should take the total to $1500.......come on guys, lets get this to $2k. i challenge you to double your donation!!!!Neal



*done.*

though, i now fully expect my name to be drawn both first and second.

(no i don't, really)


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 30, 2010)

nmurph said:


> i just hit the donation button a second time. that should take the total to $1500.......come on guys, lets get this to $2k. i challenge you to double your donation!!!!
> Neal



I `m game if the rest of you are!
Pioneerguy600


----------



## nmurph (Jan 30, 2010)

volks-man said:


> *done.*
> 
> though, i now fully expect my name to be drawn both first and second.
> 
> (no i don't, really)





good job!!!


all we need are 48 more donations.


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 31, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I `m game if the rest of you are!
> Pioneerguy600



:jawdrop:


wow


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 31, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
1 unidentified 
XJwoody
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
meow
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595 
petesoldsaw
bonden
Booshcat
redunshee
Torin
BigE
john inglis
Tom Coker
woodchop
JimM 
bowtechmadman
nminus1
super3
grapplermi
Teddy.Scout
tennisracquetbowbar
john keen
Steve NW WI
Zero gravity
R DeLawter
pjwoolw
Analyst man
griffonks 
MOTOBIKE
thutch
Edisto
Harzack223
pastryguyhawii
VINIFIREWOOD
matt9923
Rookie1
ENTS
banacanin
propliner
mowoodchopper
gmax
Jra1100
uncurtis
rarefish383
*$1,530 raised!!! *
*:chainsawguy: i wanna see $2,000*


----------



## john inglis (Jan 31, 2010)

*scooterbums friend*



stihlboy said:


> 1) 045av, Scooterbum
> 2) homelite 1050 auto w/2 b&c, Scooterbums friend
> 3) 2 25'' bars with a large stihl mount pattern, parrisw
> 4) 1 spare chain for homie, Fish
> ...



some handy gear here , good luck to all who donated , open still to donations


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok, I put my money where my mouth is! 
How about the rest of you? Time to" Ante up!"
Pioneerguy600


----------



## jnl502 (Jan 31, 2010)

Got my money in. PM box was full. All the best to Scooters friend and good luck to everybody.
jnl


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 31, 2010)

so what time is the drawing?


----------



## nanuk (Jan 31, 2010)

*Canadians up first?*



pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok, I put my money where my mouth is!
> How about the rest of you? Time to" Ante up!"
> Pioneerguy600



Me too... I just doubled my donations... 

Good luck to everyone, especially Scooterbum's friend!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 31, 2010)

nanuk said:


> Me too... I just doubled my donations...
> 
> Good luck to everyone, especially Scooterbum's friend!



Good to see you did, not many others bucking up so far, I would really like to see us reach the goal that was set but I am sure the receiver will be grateful for any amount raised. 
Pioneerguy600


----------



## nanuk (Jan 31, 2010)

*Now I'm gonna have to stay up late....*

just to see my name drawn for the 2-3 top prizes!


----------



## nanuk (Jan 31, 2010)

*who's?*



stihlboy said:


> yup sunday it is. 12:01am monday its done



12:01am Where? zulu time? forum time? what's your timezone, so I know when to check?


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jan 31, 2010)

We should probably just skip the drawing for the 1050 and I'll just give you my address now. It will save some of the disappointment later! HAHA


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 31, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
1 unidentified 
XJwoody
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
meow
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595 
petesoldsaw
bonden
Booshcat
redunshee
Torin
BigE
john inglis
Tom Coker
woodchop
JimM 
bowtechmadman
nminus1
super3
grapplermi
Teddy.Scout
tennisracquetbowbar
john keen
Steve NW WI
Zero gravity
R DeLawter
pjwoolw
Analyst man
griffonks 
MOTOBIKE
thutch
Edisto
Harzack223
pastryguyhawii
VINIFIREWOOD
matt9923
Rookie1
ENTS
banacanin
propliner
mowoodchopper
gmax
Jra1100
uncurtis
rarefish383
jnl502
*$1,690!!!!!*

Almost there guys!!! come on we can do this! 

results will be posted wednesday (still some in mail!  )


----------



## WesternSaw (Jan 31, 2010)

*Dig Deep Men!*

I only sent money once,I'll tell you that right off the bat.Just a few more guy's need to donate once.I would like you to think of two things right now.

First.Here is a fellow AS member's friend that needs HELP.It's not like this happens all the time.You all know how it starts you know someone, their not feeling well,maybe they have the flu.So they go for test's Hmmmmm!Test's show somethings not quite right,then a few more tests.Next thing you know they have the BIG C. Cmon just once.

Second.Just think how much free advice you have gotten here!You know things like when you were going out to buy that saw, with that very hard earned money, and the fellas here gave you some good advice and you ended up buying a jewel of a saw.Or what about that repair you did yourself and saved yourself a few bucks,now just take a few of those bucks, 10 of them and send it along.
Be a Prince of a Guy and send it along
Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 31, 2010)

petesoldsaw said:


> I only sent money once,I'll tell you that right off the bat.Just a few more guy's need to donate once.I would like you to think of two things right now.
> 
> First.Here is a fellow AS member's friend that needs HELP.It's not like this happens all the time.You all know how it starts you know someone, their not feeling well,maybe they have the flu.So they go for test's Hmmmmm!Test's show somethings not quite right,then a few more tests.Next thing you know they have the BIG C. Cmon just once.
> 
> ...




Lawrence,as always, the ambassador of Canadian good will! 
Pioneerguy600


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 31, 2010)

ok here is who has donated so far
nmurph
volks-man
mdavlee
Pioneerguy600 
supercabs78
longwood
1 unidentified 
XJwoody
tri955
barneyrb 
grandpatractor
blsnelling
jockeydeuce
parrisw
Stihl088stock
Southbound 
jpeterson 
larrythecableguy
meow
litefoot
nanuk 
highpointtree 
modifiedmark
dbsport
motorseven 
oscar4883
MnSam
kam
daddy66 
lsco10 
Johnny2153 
Walt41 
billmartin 
Arrowhead
mweba
sacfaller
Wildman1024 
bytehoven 
FATGUY
NMman
beavis331
mheim1
FALLNORTH 
outdoorlivin247
Gink595 
petesoldsaw
bonden
Booshcat
redunshee
Torin
BigE
john inglis
Tom Coker
woodchop
JimM 
bowtechmadman
nminus1
super3
grapplermi
Teddy.Scout
tennisracquetbowbar
john keen
Steve NW WI
Zero gravity
R DeLawter
pjwoolw
Analyst man
griffonks 
MOTOBIKE
thutch
Edisto
Harzack223
pastryguyhawii
VINIFIREWOOD
matt9923
Rookie1
ENTS
banacanin
propliner
mowoodchopper
gmax
Jra1100
uncurtis
rarefish383
jnl502
gumnuts
*$1,745!!!!!*

Almost there guys!!! come on we can do this! 

results will be posted wednesday (still some in mail! )


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 31, 2010)

nanuk said:


> 12:01am Where? zulu time? forum time? what's your timezone, so I know when to check?



12:01am forum time, results will be on wednesday.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 31, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> 12:01am forum time, results will be on wednesday.



Bump, back to the top.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## FATGUY (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm a little confused, Not complaining, but confused,,, I thought the drawing was Jan 31/2010. That's today. what gives?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 31, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> I'm a little confused, Not complaining, but confused,,, I thought the drawing was Jan 31/2010. That's today. what gives?



Patience, Nick ,patience now. Where`s that bib? LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## nanuk (Jan 31, 2010)

*ttt*

hope to see the 2k mark....


----------



## Stihl088stock (Jan 31, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> I'm a little confused, Not complaining, but confused,,, I thought the drawing was Jan 31/2010. That's today. what gives?




Being AS engineers, they'll spend two days making a multisided die that has a side for each donors name to roll and pick winners... j/k!


----------



## stihlboy (Jan 31, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> I'm a little confused, Not complaining, but confused,,, I thought the drawing was Jan 31/2010. That's today. what gives?



i have to make sure that the ones in the mail arrive here.

thats why there is a grace period


----------



## Arrowhead (Jan 31, 2010)

Maybe keep it going till we hit $2000. :monkey:


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jan 31, 2010)

*Auction*

I don't know if Stihlboy passed it along but I told him in my pm about my donation that if I were to win one of the saws it will be Auctioned here on AS and proceeds will also go to "scoot's" buddy.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Jan 31, 2010)

I just doubled mine...Hope it gets us closer...


----------



## billmartin (Jan 31, 2010)

I just matched my original donation. Can't afford to double Keep it up crew


----------



## nanuk (Feb 1, 2010)

*No matter what happens...*

I just want to take this opportunity to send my best wishes to Scooterbum's friend.

I hope all goes well for him, and he can enjoy the life he has left, and that there is lots of it!


----------



## john inglis (Feb 1, 2010)

*danny*

hi , i don't know how you guys feel about it but if i am lucky i would like to know if danny would like his saw back ( hate to see a guy without his gear) but if he does not then auction it off for him .


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 1, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Ok, I put my money where my mouth is!
> How about the rest of you? Time to" Ante up!"
> Pioneerguy600



you have 20 tickets

man it sucks writing all these out


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 1, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> you have 20 tickets
> 
> man it sucks writing all these out



Sorry for the inconvience. LOL.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Feb 1, 2010)

So did I win?....


----------



## Stihl088stock (Feb 1, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> you have 20 tickets
> 
> man it sucks writing all these out



LoL! what are you writing out? I'd just put numbers next to the names on the list and write the number on the tickets...

Oh, maybe you are doing your income taxes?


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 1, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Sorry for the inconvience. LOL.



its not a problem


----------



## litefoot (Feb 1, 2010)

Probably too late, but at the end of my raffle, BrianVT came up with the idea of putting all the names on a spreadsheet (cut/paste for multiple names), print out the spreadsheet and cut into tickets. He even did most of the work!Worked great.


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 1, 2010)

i will do that my hands hurt from all the tickets


----------



## barneyrb (Feb 2, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> i will do that my hands hurt from all the tickets



What was the final total? Did it bust 2K?


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bump, back to the top with yea!


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 2, 2010)

$1,900

thanks to all who participated


----------



## southbound (Feb 2, 2010)

So should I stay up till 12:01?????


----------



## southbound (Feb 3, 2010)

To the top


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Feb 3, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> $1,900
> 
> thanks to all who participated



Sorry about me not helping on this as i told you in a pm was not able to help financially all i can offer is my prayers for the family in this case i know what it is like to have someone suffer with the C word what i could do is offer help on donating parts or a $ 25.00 Gift certificate for a upcoming drawing if needed keep me informed if there is going to be another one

Saturday is a important day for me could mean a potential job $ 10.00 a hr job EMT state exam is saturday i took a year off of being a EMT cause i needed a break after 22 years of Volunteer service but i think i deserved that break but here is the thing pass the state exam it opens up a window for me to get a paid position in a Convelesent EMS job where we do transports across the state of NC 
$ 10.00 a hr starting out not bad at all 
So keep your fingers crossed for me on this i will let you know what the outcome is after saturday if i passed the test or not 
but it has 100 questions and all i need to pass the state exam is a 70 on the grade


----------



## nanuk (Feb 3, 2010)

*If I win them all...*

well... then I win them all...

if not... well.... NOT!

heh..




I hope Scooterbums friend is doing well.

There has been so much tragedy around us lately! would be good to have some good news.


----------



## volks-man (Feb 3, 2010)

i am curious about the results.

don't you need my shipping address for all that loot? 

i'll save you boys some shipping $$$...... you don't need to send the HP ultra to me.... i am the one who donated it.


----------



## Banacanin (Feb 3, 2010)

volks-man said:


> i am curious about the results.
> 
> don't you need my shipping address for all that loot?
> 
> i'll save you boys some shipping $$$...... you don't need to send the HP ultra to me.... i am the one who donated it.



looking to acquire:
homelite 540
john deere 66sv clutch cover

offering a bunch of stihl parts for interesting trades.

There was a 66sv on ebay without the cover last week, did you beat me on that one?


----------



## Banacanin (Feb 3, 2010)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> all i can offer is my prayers for the family



Calvin your prayers are worth a lot more than a ten dollar donation


----------



## southbound (Feb 3, 2010)

Bump to the top,,,,,


----------



## volks-man (Feb 3, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> looking to acquire:
> homelite 540
> john deere 66sv clutch cover
> 
> ...



nope.
i have had mine for 2 + years. just now getting to putting it together again.
i do have a 610 cover but it is the wrong color.


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 3, 2010)

bumpity bump bump, bumpity bump bump


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 3, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> bumpity bump bump, bumpity bump bump



Hay Nik, I'll bet that 045 is going to look good on my saw shelf! :monkey:


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 3, 2010)

Just an early thank you for the 1050. Hehehe


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 3, 2010)

not to start a war, but which do you think is a more powerful saw?


----------



## southbound (Feb 3, 2010)

FATGUY said:


> not to start a war, but which do you think is a more powerful saw?



opcorn:


----------



## Booshcat (Feb 3, 2010)

Bump de bump
When is the drawing?


----------



## Stihl088stock (Feb 3, 2010)

*Today?*



stihlboy said:


> 12:01am forum time, results will be on wednesday.



Uh oh, we forgot to ask WHICH Wednesday... LoL!


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 3, 2010)

you guys are fun.



just got done cutting the tickets...............



you want me to do the drawing?


im gonna tape it....:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 3, 2010)

Ya' know since your going to tape it just get the girl in your avatar..


----------



## Stihl088stock (Feb 3, 2010)

Scooterbum said:


> Ya' know since your going to tape it just get the girl in your avatar..



Yes.... Pretty please!!!


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 3, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> 1) 045av, Scooterbum
> 2) homelite 1050 auto w/2 b&c, Scooterbums friend, + 1 spare chain for homie, Fish
> 3) 25'' bar with a large stihl mount pattern, parrisw
> 4) 25'' bar with a large stihl mount pattern, parrisw
> ...



ok guys im drawing 9 names...................................you guys ready???


----------



## nmurph (Feb 3, 2010)

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRReady


----------



## bowtechmadman (Feb 3, 2010)

You just hold the video camera and let the young lady in your avatar do the drawing. This better be a long video!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Feb 3, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> ok guys im drawing 9 names...................................you guys ready???



WAIT!

I'm hungry. Lemme go get some dinner first.

Thanks!




.


----------



## beavis331 (Feb 3, 2010)

Let er rip!:censored:


----------



## Stihl088stock (Feb 3, 2010)

Drum roll...


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 3, 2010)

It's almost Thursday now!


----------



## nmurph (Feb 3, 2010)

i think the short bus came by and he had to get on it!!!!


come on already!!!!!!!!


----------



## MnSam (Feb 3, 2010)

Thumb twittle, thumb twittle, ...


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 3, 2010)

Scooterbum said:


> Ya' know since your going to tape it just get the girl in your avatar..



im not driving 20 miles to get her, 



hey! the deed is done!


----------



## Banacanin (Feb 3, 2010)

something amusing while we wait
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Bj82KZPRvE


----------



## pjwoolw (Feb 3, 2010)

Crickets. Lots of crickets.


----------



## southbound (Feb 3, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> im not driving 20 miles to get her,



I will I will


----------



## beavis331 (Feb 3, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> something amusing while we wait
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Bj82KZPRvE



Now thats funny.


----------



## BigE (Feb 3, 2010)

Chirp, chirp, chirp...:food:


----------



## Stihl088stock (Feb 3, 2010)

southbound said:


> I will I will



I'd be there by now...


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 3, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## southbound (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice vid but I got no sound!!!


----------



## Banacanin (Feb 3, 2010)

Did anyone hear anything?


----------



## Harzack223 (Feb 3, 2010)

And the winner is????????


----------



## southbound (Feb 3, 2010)

Not me :jawdrop:


----------



## Stihl088stock (Feb 3, 2010)

I know where we can watch some paint dry...


----------



## Banacanin (Feb 3, 2010)

Now that he has picked 9, how does he determine the order of winners (he did not seem to have a system for laying his tickets out)?


----------



## BigE (Feb 3, 2010)

Stihl088stock said:


> I know where we can watch some paint dry...



Would that be Orange paint?


----------



## nmurph (Feb 3, 2010)

can you hear me??????? i can't hear you!!!! anybody read lips????


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 3, 2010)

*now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BigE (Feb 3, 2010)

I believe he is watching the member count on this thread, waiting for it to hit a magic number...

Seems to be hovering around 22 currently watching...


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Banacanin (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners


----------



## beavis331 (Feb 3, 2010)

I was thinking the sound issue was on my end. Its a relief to know its not just me.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't care what it is! You better ship it by tomorrow at 7:30am with tracking number, or I am going to start a thread to discredit you!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!


What was it?


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 3, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> Now that he has picked 9, how does he determine the order of winners (he did not seem to have a system for laying his tickets out)?



watched the video and placed them in order


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 3, 2010)

Teddy.Scout said:


> I don't care what it is! You better ship it by tomorrow at 7:30am with tracking number, or I am going to start a thread to discredit you!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> What was it?



bottles may have some scuffs im sorry


----------



## rarefish383 (Feb 3, 2010)

Congrats to all, Joe.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 3, 2010)

I already filed a pay-pal dispute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## Banacanin (Feb 3, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> watched the video and placed them in order



My mistake, thanks for stepping up and doing all this for us. I think it is safe to say that we all appreciate your hard work in running this, and motivating people to give and do more. You should sleep well tonight knowing you did a really good thing

Cheers!


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 3, 2010)

is that possible? i mean it was a donation


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 3, 2010)

Banacanin said:


> My mistake, thanks for stepping up and doing all this for us. I think it is safe to say that we all appreciate your hard work in running this, and motivating people to give and do more. You should sleep well tonight knowing you did a really good thing
> 
> Cheers!



hey im glad to be a part of this.


i added it all up minus the paypal fees.... *we hit over 2k*


----------



## beavis331 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for making this all happen Stihlboy. I hope this helps Scooterbum's friend. And congrats to the winners.


----------



## Teddy.Scout (Feb 3, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> is that possible? i mean it was a donation



I AM SORRY!!!!!
EVERY ONE ELSE IS COMPLAINING, AND NAME DROPPING!!
SO I THOUGHT IT WAS THE RIGHT THING TO DO!
SORRY!

*Prayers Are with Scooterbums friend and FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 3, 2010)

1) 045av, 
2) homelite 1050 auto w/2 b&c, Scooterbums friend, + 1 spare chain for homie, Fish
3) 25'' bar with a large stihl mount pattern, 
4) 25'' bar with a large stihl mount pattern, 
5) six pack of stihl hp-ultra 1 gal mix bottles.
6) Woodland pro mix (4 bottles), 
7) 1 new 33rsc/84 25" stihl chain, 
8) 18'' bar, 
9) 18'' bar, 

thats the order folks


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 3, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> hey im glad to be a part of this.
> 
> 
> i added it all up minus the paypal fees.... *we hit over 2k*



Congrats to both you and Steve for seeing this through, you have both done a good deed, hope the proceeds help Steve`s friend .
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pjwoolw (Feb 3, 2010)

This was a real cool thing to do. Congrats to all who scored a prize!

Big thanks to those who put it together.


----------



## jra1100 (Feb 4, 2010)

All of this is one of the reasons that I love this site. Thanks to all who made it happen, and best to scooterbums friend. JR


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Feb 4, 2010)

pjwoolw said:


> This was a real cool thing to do. Congrats to all who scored a prize!
> 
> *Big thanks to those who put it together.*





jra1100 said:


> All of this is one of the reasons that I love this site. Thanks to all who made it happen, and best to scooterbums friend. JR



:agree2:
    


.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Feb 4, 2010)

Congrats everyone. Nice to see everyone step up and raise over 2k...that's pretty sweet. 

Good thing someone didn't name their son "seymour" ROFL :jawdrop:


----------



## Torin (Feb 4, 2010)

Excellent! 
Thanks for doing this and congratulations to the winners!


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Feb 4, 2010)

Scooterbum I hope this helps them out a little.

Stihlboy thanks for all the work, you'll get rep when I'm reloaded.


----------



## southbound (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for letting play even tho I didn't win

Just hope this has helped..

Thanks and good luck...............


----------



## lawnmowertech37 (Feb 4, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> hey im glad to be a part of this.
> 
> 
> i added it all up minus the paypal fees.... *we hit over 2k*



maybe you can contact paypal and see if they can be generous enough to release those fees explain the situation to them and see if they can have a heart and release those fees


----------



## mowoodchopper (Feb 4, 2010)

Are you sure I didnt win??? I want a recount! LOL





Hope it helps them out!


----------



## WesternSaw (Feb 4, 2010)

*Way to go Boy's*

Great job stihlboy and scooterbum! Will try and rep you both!
Congratulations to the winners!
Lawrence:


----------



## TRI955 (Feb 4, 2010)

Looks like Nik gets the left-overs....


Mike


----------



## jnl502 (Feb 4, 2010)

Well fellow as members i can tell u this will be very helpful. when i had my wreck some extra cash would be helpfull. i sold alot of stuff for what i could get for it. don't give me wrong we had some help from friends and family but i believe us AS members have gone above and beyond with this tread. everyone here deserves a pat on the back and a few others twice. i am a firm believer thet what comes around goes around. i know i am a proud member of AS ans you all should be too. 
jnl


----------



## billmartin (Feb 4, 2010)

Well lookey there. I see my name:jawdrop: I wasn't expecting to but it's nice to win once in a while! I still would have been happy even if I didn't.

Glad we broke 2k!!! I'm sure that scooterbums friend and family will appreciate our generosity and willingness to help a complete stranger.

 To all who participated and all who are keeping this family in their prayers.

Bill


----------



## jockeydeuce (Feb 4, 2010)

Another good deed on AS!!

Congrats to the winners and a big WTG to everyone that organized and donated to this!


----------



## DSS (Feb 4, 2010)

:yourock::yourock::yourock:GREAT JOB GUYS,REP TO YOU BOTH.Havn't been here that long,but still proud to be a part of it...


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 4, 2010)

lawnmowertech37 said:


> maybe you can contact paypal and see if they can be generous enough to release those fees explain the situation to them and see if they can have a heart and release those fees



they wont. 

Congratulations to the winners, we owe a big thanks to stihlboy and all who helped/ donated. Great thing to do!! 

:yourock:


----------



## BigE (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow, one name off from a saw. Not certain what I'll do with a 25" bar (my 036 has one), but I'm sure there is a power head out there just waiting for me to mate the two. Funny how a nice looking chainsaw can cause even the tightest wallet to be pried open if it is the right price.

Thanks to Stihlboy for putting all this together, and thanks to everyone who contributed both dollars and prizes. It was definitely to a good cause.

Regards,
-Steve
PS Hey, now maybe people can figure out how I got my nickname here...


----------



## nanuk (Feb 4, 2010)

*I agree*

thanks to Stihlboy for putting this together and handling the logistics.

And my thoughts and prayers to Scooterbum's Friend.


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 4, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> Looks like Nik gets the left-overs....
> 
> 
> Mike



cool! What did I win?


----------



## nanuk (Feb 4, 2010)

*work out a deal?*



BigE said:


> Wow, one name off from a saw. Not certain what I'll do with a 25" bar (my 036 has one), but I'm sure there is a power head out there just waiting for me to mate the two. Funny how a nice looking chainsaw can cause even the tightest wallet to be pried open if it is the right price.
> 
> Thanks to Stihlboy for putting all this together, and thanks to everyone who contributed both dollars and prizes. It was definitely to a good cause.
> 
> ...



BigE.... I won the 25" chain... don't have a 25" bar.... if you want it, make and offer, and send it to Stihlboy to add to the total!

sound OK?


----------



## bayard (Feb 4, 2010)

*did you*

hi did you get my donation .kenny


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 4, 2010)

bayard said:


> hi did you get my donation .kenny



yes, i got it. thanks.


----------



## Brian VT (Feb 4, 2010)

nanuk said:


> BigE.... I won the 25" chain... don't have a 25" bar.... if you want it, make and offer, and send it to Stihlboy to add to the total!
> 
> sound OK?


Nice.


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 4, 2010)

southbound said:


> Thanks for letting play even tho I didn't win
> 
> Just hope this has helped..
> 
> Thanks and good luck...............



you sure?


i think there is an 064 cylinder getting shipped next week


----------



## Booshcat (Feb 4, 2010)

*Wow I Won*

Ok now, Here we go Gents....

I have a 25" Bar with a large Stihl mounting pattern.

I'd like to sell it on ebay or here, and re-donate.

Make me an offer!

Thanks Stihl Boy, and I have to say I'm damned proud to be counted as an AS member.

Robert (you can call me bob) O'Neil
lucky #4


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 4, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> yes, i got it. thanks.



Did you get mine? 

If you did I think you forgot to put my name in the drawing!!!! 

Just kidding, I just wanted to win the Stihl so you could raffle it off again, maybe the Homelite to but that would have been a little harder. Naw you could have raffled it off to.


----------



## DSS (Feb 4, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> yes, i got it. thanks.



Thought I better check if you got mine,fred ?


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 4, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> Thought I better check if you got mine,fred ?



yea i got it, too

thanks


----------



## BigE (Feb 4, 2010)

nanuk said:


> BigE.... I won the 25" chain... don't have a 25" bar.... if you want it, make and offer, and send it to Stihlboy to add to the total!
> 
> sound OK?



Or conversely if you want a 25" bar...

I'm assuming these are both really 24" b&c (84 link).

Does a $20 donation sound about right for a chain?

-Steve


----------



## southbound (Feb 4, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> you sure?
> 
> 
> i think there is an 064 cylinder getting shipped next week



Man that is great!!!!!!!

See everyone is a winner.....:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Arrowhead (Feb 4, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> you sure?
> 
> 
> i think there is an 064 cylinder getting shipped next week



Now that is some COOL $hit !!! Fred, you did a great job with this, and should be proud.  :yourock:


----------



## nanuk (Feb 4, 2010)

BigE said:


> Or conversely if you want a 25" bar...
> 
> I'm assuming these are both really 24" b&c (84 link).
> 
> ...



$20 sounds good...


----------



## Booshcat (Feb 4, 2010)

Booshcat said:


> Ok now, Here we go Gents....
> 
> I have a 25" Bar with a large Stihl mounting pattern.
> 
> ...




What's a 25" Bar worth, come on someone, make an offer (donation)


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 4, 2010)

Booshcat said:


> What's a 25" Bar worth, come on someone, make an offer (donation)



We would need to know the manufacturer and wether it is a solid, laminate, sprocket nose or hard nose bar, also the gauge and pitch would be helpful.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 4, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Here is a pic of the bars that I will donate. Hope someone can use them. Even though they both are rated at 25" they are slightly different length's.



these are the bars


----------



## southbound (Feb 4, 2010)

Are they 3/8's ??


----------



## Booshcat (Feb 4, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> We would need to know the manufacturer and wether it is a solid, laminate, sprocket nose or hard nose bar, also the gauge and pitch would be helpful.
> Pioneerguy600



Well, it's the bar I won in the "donation"
#4
I didn't worry about the details at the time.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 4, 2010)

Ok,I went back and speed read all the posts and found Will`s post where he donated the bars, he did not specify the gauge or pitch. In the picts there is one Sandvik Speed Tip bar it has the replacable pro type tip. The other bar is an Oregon bar with the replaceable sprocket tip. That would make both bars solid steel bars as far as I can tell. Now we still don`t know which bar you have but they both look like very good bars, don`t know the gauge or pitch either. I would be willing to donate to buy it but would like a little more info first.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## parrisw (Feb 5, 2010)

I believe both bars are 3/8" not sure about gauge. I bought them, and hung them up. I can get some numbers off them if ya want.


----------



## parrisw (Feb 5, 2010)

I don't follow every post in this thread so, please PM me with the detail's of who is ending up with these bars.


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 5, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> 1) 045av,
> 2) homelite 1050 auto w/2 b&c, Scooterbums friend, + 1 spare chain for homie, Fish
> 3) 25'' bar with a large stihl mount pattern,
> 4) 25'' bar with a large stihl mount pattern,
> ...










FATGUY is number 9


----------



## Booshcat (Feb 5, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> FATGUY is number 9



Looks pretty damn skinny in that picture!


----------



## BigE (Feb 5, 2010)

nanuk said:


> $20 sounds good...



$20 donation sent.


----------



## Booshcat (Feb 5, 2010)

parrisw said:


> I don't follow every post in this thread so, please PM me with the detail's of who is ending up with these bars.



PM Sent......


----------



## nanuk (Feb 5, 2010)

*thanks.*



BigE said:


> $20 donation sent.



I'll PM Stihlboy to ship the chain with your bar after you decide what you're doing with it.

*Rep sent for BigE......... tried to rep Stihlboy.. but have to spread some around*


----------



## parrisw (Feb 5, 2010)

stihlboy said:


> FATGUY is number 9



Stihlboy clear out your PM box.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 5, 2010)

Stihl Boy, your PM box is full. LOL
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Booshcat (Feb 6, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Stihl Boy, your PM box is full. LOL
> Pioneerguy600



PM'd you about that Bar


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 6, 2010)

Booshcat said:


> PM'd you about that Bar



Thanks, I will try to contact the organizers to make the donation we agreed on and then get the bar shipped to me. 
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 6, 2010)

Can we still donate through the Pay Pal method? I can`t seem to find the link that was set up previously. Was it taken down at the end of the raffle?
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 6, 2010)

*Thanks To Everyone !!!!*

Been in and out of town so much I'm starting to wonder where home is.

I don't know where to start,I'm floored with the response from everyone.You don't know how much this will help and what it means to have this many people helping out.
My gut feeling was this was the thing to do with this saw instead of just ebaying it.Ya'll proved me right.

AS is made up of some of the finest people on this big rock and I'm proud to be a member.

This is as close to family as you can get,ya'll bunch of gearheads bust each others chops half the time but when there has been a show of need everyone steps to the plate.

To everone that donated or kept Danny in your prayers or just had a kind thought, hold your head up high. You have a reason to be proud.

If there is anything I can ever do to repay some of this kindness please don't hesitate to ask. 

Thanks Steve AKA "Scooterbum"


P.S. Hey Stihlboy Ya' did Good !!!!!!!


----------



## nanuk (Feb 6, 2010)

*I could sure use a New Truck!*



Scooterbum said:


> If there is anything I can ever do to repay some of this kindness please don't hesitate to ask.
> Thanks Steve AKA "Scooterbum"



Just Kidding.

Glad I was a part of this. It felt good.

give our best to your friend Danny and family.



nanuk, aka Brad.


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow. I'm usually not very lucky. I hope all the donations help out.


----------



## WesternSaw (Feb 7, 2010)

*Great*

Let's really keep Scooterbums words to heart and never destroy the fabric that has been woven here.If one of ours is down or a close friend in need, rise above and be one together.I have a great feeling inside myself knowing that we as AS members helped out when needed.Hold your head high and walk with a purpose, you did right!
Lawrence


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 7, 2010)

ok now whats the deal with this chain


----------



## nanuk (Feb 7, 2010)

*if you're refering to the 25" chain...*



stihlboy said:


> ok now whats the deal with this chain



that I was drawn for, put it together with BigE's 25" bar.

he donated another $20 for it.

they travel together now.

thanks.
bh.


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 7, 2010)

i got to bump this, im sending addresses


----------



## stihlboy (Feb 8, 2010)

hey guys if you want to still donate you can, i put a new link in

https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=4G483W6WBZV7L


----------



## Booshcat (Feb 10, 2010)

Did the 50.00 for the bar I donated make it to Paypal?
PioneerGuy, I'm putting it on my taxes, so I'm sending you a 1099...


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 10, 2010)

Booshcat said:


> Did the 50.00 for the bar I donated make it to Paypal?
> PioneerGuy, I'm putting it on my taxes, so I'm sending you a 1099...
> 
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange:



I think the $50. for the bar went through on the new Pay Pal link. I will check with the organizers to make sure.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## BigE (Feb 12, 2010)

Christmas came very early yesterday!

Got a nice little package in the mail - 84 link chain. Thanks!

I've been running the chain that came with my 036, and since I bought it from the Stihl shop, it's a green link chain. I'm itching to try out the yellow chain this weekend! Going to try it straight out of the box, and then sharpen and see what difference it makes. I've never ran a new chain since I learned how to sharpen my own. 

Funny how people will give you an "old" chain that they bought new and ran until it was very dull, and then they go out and buy a new chain again instead of getting the old one sharpened.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 12, 2010)

*Sounds Good!*



BigE said:


> Christmas came very early yesterday!
> 
> Got a nice little package in the mail - 84 link chain. Thanks!



Hope it cuts good for you.


----------



## nanuk (Feb 12, 2010)

*Ebay is the place for that!*



BigE said:


> Funny how people will give you an "old" chain that they bought new and ran until it was very dull, and then they go out and buy a new chain again instead of getting the old one sharpened.



I saw some on Ebay.. the old guy sez his son has a tree service, easier to buy new than to resharpen! 

he was selling in batches of 15-20 72DL stihl for 20" bars...

great deal for someone who likes to grind or file.

I think they went for around $5.00 a pop...


----------



## BigE (Feb 12, 2010)

nanuk said:


> I saw some on Ebay.. the old guy sez his son has a tree service, easier to buy new than to resharpen!
> 
> he was selling in batches of 15-20 72DL stihl for 20" bars...
> 
> I think they went for around $5.00 a pop...



Thanks again nanuk!

I'll check on ebay for used chains next time, I guess. I honestly haven't cut nearly as much wood this past year as I have been cutting. Always something else that needs to get done around the farm.


----------



## BigE (Feb 14, 2010)

Just following up with the new chain. Sorry guys, first time I ran a yellow link on the 036.

My old chain was a 33RM2, semi-chisel reduced kickback "green link" chain.
Here's a vid of me cutting some doug fir with it. The doug fir has been decked up for about 3 yrs.
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eeVtEmt1Af0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eeVtEmt1Af0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<b>33RM2 Chain, hand filed</b>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/brz1iL3px6Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/brz1iL3px6Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<b>With the new 33RSC, fresh out of the box</b>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nsgdnAqYRyQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nsgdnAqYRyQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<b>33RSC, 4 strokes per tooth with hand file</b>


So, does it cut any better? I honestly didn't notice a difference, but the vids don't lie. Most likely I need to sharpen a little more. I was using 7/32" file and Stihl calls for 13/64", so 4-5 more strokes with the hand file might make a difference.

Anyway, not to get too far off topic...


----------



## southbound (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice video's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice vids, thanks for posting. In the last vid I noticed how much pressure you were exerting on the left hand/arm, if you file the rakers down another .010 that saw and chain will self feed and cut a little faster, no need to apply pressure with the left hand. I own and run 45 Stihl chainsaws and my 036 PRO like yours runs a 20" bar and 3/8" RSC chain, I file the rakers down to .035 and it feeds very smoothly and there is no need to apply pressure to make it cut faster. Just a suggestion from a fellow chainsaw user.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## BigE (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks, Pioneer guy,

Yeah, on the old chain I had the rakers filed down to 0.035. On the new chain all I did was take 4 stokes on each tooth, and that was with the saw sitting on a log, so less than ideal sharpening conditions.

Tonight I'll go back through and sharpen it properly, and get those rakers filed down, as well as take a few more strokes on each tooth.

-Steve


----------



## FATGUY (Feb 14, 2010)

I wanted to publicly thank AS member Stihl-Pioneer for the brand new 18" Windsor bar that he donated to the raffle.. This man is a class act, wouldn't even let me pay the shipping. Thanks man!


----------



## billmartin (Feb 14, 2010)

Same here  Didn't even know you had my address lol. Thanks for the bar I sure didn't expect anything.


----------



## parrisw (Feb 14, 2010)

Just wondering if the two bars I shipped out to the people made it yet? The one to Pioneerguy probably will show up first, since he's in the same Country as me.


----------



## TRI955 (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm still looking for the Ultra HP in the mail.....


----------



## billmartin (Feb 14, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Just wondering if the two bars I shipped out to the people made it yet? The one to Pioneerguy probably will show up first, since he's in the same Country as me.



If you sent me a .058 ga skandvik I sure did 

If not... That means chainsaw santa is dropping off late gifts:jawdrop:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 15, 2010)

parrisw said:


> Just wondering if the two bars I shipped out to the people made it yet? The one to Pioneerguy probably will show up first, since he's in the same Country as me.



Mine is not here yet, it takes 10-12 days to come this way but 4-5 days for things I send from here to get to the West Coast. They hold your stuff up in Vancouver for 3-4 days, not sure why before it leaves that province. I will certainly post when it gets here.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## volks-man (Feb 15, 2010)

*excuses, excuses*



TRI955 said:


> I'm still looking for the Ultra HP in the mail.....



due to snow, i was stuck out of state until friday, late.
the hp-ultra is going out monday morning (along with other stuff that backed up while i as gone).

sorry for the delay.


----------



## parrisw (Feb 15, 2010)

billmartin said:


> If you sent me a .058 ga skandvik I sure did
> 
> If not... That means chainsaw santa is dropping off late gifts:jawdrop:



Bad memory on me here. The oregon went to Jerry(pioneerguy), the Sandvik went to the other guy? I guess that was you, ha ha lol. 

Enjoy



pioneerguy600 said:


> Mine is not here yet, it takes 10-12 days to come this way but 4-5 days for things I send from here to get to the West Coast. They hold your stuff up in Vancouver for 3-4 days, not sure why before it leaves that province. I will certainly post when it gets here.
> Pioneerguy600



Ya, I keep forgetting your on the East coast, It'll take a little while. They said 6 days.


----------



## TRI955 (Feb 15, 2010)

volks-man said:


> due to snow, i was stuck out of state until friday, late.
> the hp-ultra is going out monday morning (along with other stuff that backed up while i as gone).
> 
> sorry for the delay.



All is good, didn't realize that everything was coming from different places...


Mike


----------



## mdavlee (Feb 15, 2010)

I met up with scooterbum last night to get the 045. I haven't gotten to run it yet as I'm out of town working right now. The saw looks better in person than it did in the pictures.


----------



## volks-man (Feb 15, 2010)

TRI955 said:


> All is good, didn't realize that everything was coming from different places...
> 
> 
> Mike



that's alright.
looks like i lied to you anyway.
the post office was closed today.
i didn't realize it until i picked it up and started walking out the door and my wife told me.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Feb 19, 2010)

I like to thank ,"parrisw" for sending me the Oregon chain bar all the way across Canada from the West to the East coast and he even paid the shipping. Just another AS member that should be commended for helping out on this very worthy cause. I would like to thank the organisers , Steve and Fred for all their hard work and dedication to seeing this cause through. All those who participated with money and donations should feel like they have done something good for another person although we did not know the receiver of the funds it proves that the AS members act as a family in the time of need.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 19, 2010)

Jerry.........

I don't know if you wanted me tell everybody, but I'm going to anyhow.

Jerry said to give the man back his saw after he won it.That's about as generous as a man can be.

Needless to say when I took the saw back to Danny and told him, there wasn't a dry eye in the house including myself.We moved him and his wife in next door to help and noticed him snitching a snow shovel earlier........He's still having some good days.All things considered he's beating the odds.

Jerry my hat's off to ya' my friend !!!

Fish if that offer of a chain is still on the table, send it to mdvalee that won the 045av.The chain on it is about shot and I had just put new chains on Danny's saw.Didn't have the extra coin to put one on the 045.


----------



## WesternSaw (Feb 19, 2010)

*Jerry and Scooterbum*

First, Jerry well said in your last post!

Scooterbum,from Jerry's time on AS, and that's before I got here, you just know that he's that type of fella.He's cut from the "Do the good deed type mold" Well done Jerry!

Thanks again to Stihlboy and Scooterbum for their hard work to make this happen for that fella and his family.Also to the AS members who came in time of need!
Lawrence


----------



## BigE (Feb 19, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I like to thank ,"parrisw" for sending me the Oregon chain bar all the way across Canada



Ditto that. A big THANK YOU! I received mine in the mail yesterday. Actually, my wife picked it up, and man was she ever curious.


----------

